# Making of a Stienway piano



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

This isn't a video but it's a really amazing movie called "Note by Note: Making of a Stienway L1037 piano". I watched it last night on Netflix instant que. Talk about process of craftsmanship. Even if you're not into music the tools jigs and knowledge that each person involved has of their part is amazing!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mdreibelbis (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for this - it is very cool - I've been watching it on my phone during my lunch hour the past couple days.


----------

